# TK's Freaky Files: Strange, Wierd and True



## TemplarKormac (Mar 10, 2014)

For this thread's inaugural post, we'll begin with the situation ongoing in Malaysia right now. So far there has been no sign of the ill fated flight 370 that left Kuala-Lumpur over the weekend. Something truly strange and mysterious has happened. No debris, no bodies, no nothing. One can only say that something strange, tragic and weird has taken place.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 10, 2014)

I was wondering if they didn't stage the door being found in the sea.  If it belongs to the plane surely they will find it.  If they don't we have to consider that someone may have shot it down with a stinger missile - TWA Flight 800 was shot down by a stinger missile.  There was a coverup but someone with access to the material found after the crash confirmed the residue from the exposion ( outside of the govt - the evidence was stolen and handed to someone who would do an independent study ) confirmed the TWA Flight 800 was shot down by a stinger missile.  Eyewitnesses stated they saw something shooting in the air towards the plane before it went down.  The TWA Flight 800 crash happened prior to 9/11.  The outcome was the coverup stayed in place and the employee that stole the material and gave it to someone on the outside was charged with theft.  Investigation ended there and the official story is it crashed. No terrorism involved.  

Another scenario could be the plane was stolen.  To this day there is a jumbo jet out there someplace in the world that went missing years ago.  No one knows what happened to it. Imagine our enemies having a couple of jets they could use as weapons against a city or two.  Very scary stuff.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 10, 2014)

I blame poltergeist.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 10, 2014)

So, given what we know, the Malaysian military (I think) said the plane turned back before it disappeared. The oil slick in the water turned out not to be from the plane, or the door. Something isn't quite adding up here. Someone is covering up some key evidence.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

it's aliens, or da joos. or jooish aliens.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 10, 2014)

L.K.Eder said:


> it's aliens, or da joos. or jooish aliens.



Shhhh....  don't give anyone any ideas.   The Jews are already responsible for global warming, trillion dollar deficit, every war, every mishap, ever middle east crisis and now they'll add the asians to the list.


----------



## Toro (Mar 10, 2014)

It never happened. There was no plane. 

Wake up Bush-Cheney/Obama/Rothschild/Halliburton/NWO sheeple dupes!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > it's aliens, or da joos. or jooish aliens.
> ...



your screen name is jeremiah. i think you are in on the conspiracy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 10, 2014)

Toro said:


> It never happened. There was no plane.
> 
> Wake up Bush-Cheney/Obama/Rothschild/Halliburton/NWO sheeple dupes!



Uh, wow.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > It never happened. There was no plane.
> ...



don't mind jérôme, he is from québec. the only thing he got right was the rothschild connection.


----------



## Toro (Mar 10, 2014)

L.K.Eder said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



If you just watched  these 3000 youtube videos,but you wont,lol,lol,lol

fart


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


^that's why this clown's rep power is so low. he just posts gibberish, and to top it off, he farts. 

this is not the conspiracy section. this is serious lounge material.


----------



## Toro (Mar 10, 2014)

This is The Lounge?

I can never tell. 

This is the place for serious discussion. 

So I will be serious in this thread from now on. 

It was blown out of the sky by terrorists.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

Toro said:


> This is The Lounge?
> 
> I can never tell.
> 
> ...



yes, terrorists usually want to hide "key evidence", like that they blew up a plane. my money is still on aliens.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

Toro said:


> This is The Lounge?
> 
> I can never tell.
> 
> ...



here is a prol tip.

it is the lounge when you have not been negged by me.


----------



## Toro (Mar 10, 2014)

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This is The Lounge?
> ...



Yes. Illegal aliens. They were using stolen passports.


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 10, 2014)

Nothing has been found, not even the purported 'door'. that turned out to be untrue. ZERO, NADA, NOTHING.

As of right now the plane has vanished without a single trace. If they don't find anything in a couple of days. The CT's will be out in full force (rightfully so)

One has to admit if they still don't find anything by Wednesday, this whole thing has ventured into the bizarre. Not that it isn't teetering on it any how.....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

i think this whole thread is just a deflection attempt from the fact that a mexican drug lord heading the knights templar cartel was killed a second time yesterday.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



 i did not even know that there were legal aliens.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## tinydancer (Mar 10, 2014)

I fucking love this thread. You guys are assholes.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 10, 2014)

L.K.Eder said:


> i think this whole thread is just a deflection attempt from the fact that a mexican drug lord heading the knights templar cartel was killed a second time yesterday.



OK you take the freaking cake! You win!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 10, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Nothing has been found, not even the purported 'door'. that turned out to be untrue. ZERO, NADA, NOTHING.
> 
> As of right now the plane has vanished without a single trace. If they don't find anything in a couple of days. The CT's will be out in full force (rightfully so)
> 
> One has to admit if they still don't find anything by Wednesday, this whole thing has ventured into the bizarre. Not that it isn't teetering on it any how.....



Obviously, the Bermuda Triangle is somewhat larger than previously thought.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

yo, can this thread now be moved to the conspiracy section, cuz, you know. the thread title advertizes "wierd and true".

it seriously lacks in the truth department.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > i think this whole thread is just a deflection attempt from the fact that a mexican drug lord heading the knights templar cartel was killed a second time yesterday.
> ...



i neither like cake nor winning. i want THE TRUTH!


----------



## Toro (Mar 10, 2014)

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



It's clear to all here and every American, we can no longer take you seriously.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




was it something i wrote?


----------



## Toro (Mar 10, 2014)

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Talk to the hand, nonserious person.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




i would, but you are fabulously flailing all over the place. it looks like a dying goose. not pretty, no no.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 10, 2014)

L.K.Eder said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



TRUTH?

You can't HANDLE the TRUTH. 

So yeah, put in it Conspiracy Forum.

(Can I have your cake? Chocolate, of course)


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

but enough about taureau's hand.

i concur with the OP's that it is very fishy (yeah!) that an oil slick is not originating from a door.

"The oil slick in the water turned out not to be from the plane, or the door."


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 10, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Nothing has been found, not even the purported 'door'. that turned out to be untrue. ZERO, NADA, NOTHING.
> 
> As of right now the plane has vanished without a single trace. If they don't find anything in a couple of days. The CT's will be out in full force (rightfully so)
> 
> One has to admit if they still don't find anything by Wednesday, this whole thing has ventured into the bizarre. Not that it isn't teetering on it any how.....



The CT's are already out in full force. On another forum, one goof is saying alQueda is collecting airliners for another attack in the US. 



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 10, 2014)

L.K.Eder said:


> yo, can this thread now be moved to the conspiracy section, cuz, you know. the thread title advertizes "wierd and true".
> 
> it seriously lacks in the truth department.







Huh? Whu? Read the OP, no conspiracy there. Just the facts mmmhmmmm


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 10, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > yo, can this thread now be moved to the conspiracy section, cuz, you know. the thread title advertizes "wierd and true".
> ...




read on, no facts, but already accusations that "key evidence" has been hidden. it is a conspiracy in its infant stage. come on, be a midwife.


----------



## Toro (Mar 10, 2014)

Some Chinese group nobody has ever heard of has claimed responsibility.

Missing Malaysia Airlines flight: Unknown Chinese group claims responsibility for the disappearance - Mirror Online

It's serious, so it's important.


----------

